# صلاة مناجاة الرب



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2010)

أيها الرب يسوع :
اليوم يقف كل منا على مفترق طرق
طرق كثيرة أمامنا و اتجاهات متعددة
منها ما هو مريح و ممهد
منها ما هو متعب و طويل و وعر
أعطنا الحكمة لنعرف ماذا نختار
أعطنا الإرادة لنستطيع ان نختار
أعطنا القوة لنمضي في طريقنا بعزم و ثبات
نعرف أنك آنت" الطريق و الحق الحياة"
نعرف أن من يتبعك" لا يمشي في الظلام بل يكون له نور الحياة "
أنر بصيرتنا كي نختارك أنت....
كي نرغب عن أنفسنا و نحمل صليبنا و نتبعك....
ساعدنا كي تكون الشموع التي نحملها نورا يضيء درب الآخرين
كي نكون الشموع التي تضيء في قلب الظلام 
كي نشعل شمعة لمن يحتاج حيثما نستطيع....

شكرا لك يا يسوع
على روح المحبة التي تجمعنا
على اللحظات الحلوة و المرة التي عشناها معا
شكرا لك ..لأنك شاركتنا كل تلك اللحظات بحلوها و مرها
شكرا لك لأنك دائما تحبنا
دائما تدعمنا و تقوينا
امين






​


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## كلدانية (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مرسي لمرورك كليمو 
بارك الرب​


----------



## happy angel (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*صلاة جميلة ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*آمين

شكرا جدا جدا
الرب يباركك

مجهود رااائع*​


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel
النهيسى
مرسي لمروووركم العطر


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 فبراير 2011)

*امين يا رب استمع واستجب​*


----------

